# Amazing Modelling detail



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

*Check out the amazing detail of these hand-crafted airplanes. **This website is worth a read, *
*http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/park.htm* 

*The Modeler: Young C. Park (a Hawaii resident)*


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ultimate respect to this fine craftsman.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

As an EAA member I go to Oshosh, WI for the annual fly-in. In '03 the Corsair was on display next to the real thing, and it was truly mind-boggling. It literally looked like a 1:1 had been somehow shrunk down to 1/18.:freak:


----------

